# 1999 Maxima SE 5-sp with P1706 code



## dugger58 (Aug 4, 2004)

My 1999 Maxima SE with 5-sp manual transmission is setting a P1706 code.
The P1706 code as I understand it is for the PNP circuit of an auto transmission. Since I have a 5-sp, this code appears to be nonsense. Anyone have any thoughts?

Can this code be cleared? It does not clear when the battery is disconnected.
Where is the ECM located on the A32 chassis?

Thanks!


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Where did you get that code from? It isn't in the Haynes or on Maxima.org either.

Pull the codes yourself:
How to get the code: 
http://vbxmaxima.8m.com/ecu.html 
You can also reset the code.

What the code means: 
http://vbxmaxima.8m.com/ecudecoder.html 

Post the code in here if you have any trouble with the decoder and I can search on Maxima.org for you.


----------



## dugger58 (Aug 4, 2004)

I took the vehicle to the friendly AutoZone, where they scanned with a scan tool. I watched him do it twice, and saw the same code, P1706. His hand held scanner showed auto transmission error, the AutoZone database showed a PNP circuit error.

Since this code appears to be in error, I am worried it might mean I have an ECM issue. The vehicle runs great, like always. I guess the best case scenario is the code will clear and does not reset an I am on my way. The worst case is I have to replace an ECM, because it has gone crazy.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Very strange indeed...clear the code and see if it comes back, good idea.


----------

